# Vom Kalser Törl zum Dorfersee



## McMounti (12. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

helft mir doch bitte kurz mal. Ich möchte gern von Uttendorf über den Weißsee rauf zum Kalser Törl. Soweit überschaubar und das schaut (mit etwas Schieben und Tragen) machbar aus. Das Runterfahren auf der anderen Seite soll ja dann die Belohnung sein und nun zur Frage.

Kennt einer von Euch die Abfahrt (Abstieg) vom Kalser Törl zum Dorfersee und dann weitern zum Kalser Tauernhaus (von dort muss man ja dann wohl die Strasse nehmen - oder gibts da was Alternatives)? Ist das fahrbar (max. S2/S3)? Auf GE oder auf der Karte sieht es machbar aus, aber man findet da nicht viel an Beschreibungen und wenn, dann nur "unfahrbar" (würde mich wundern)!

Danke schon jetzt für Eure Antworten!
McMounti


----------



## swj (13. September 2011)

Sind am Freitag drüber...

...bis Tauernmoossee Asphalt.
Kurz nach der Gondelstation hast du drei Möglichkeiten
Links über die "Stiege" soll schwer sein.
Mittlerer oder Rechter soll nicht viel "um" sein.

Wir haben mittleren genommen über den Vd. Schafbichl - einiges an Kletterei

Dann kurze hinunter zur Rudolfshütte um den Weißsee herum.

Hinauf aufs Törl nicht mehr so viel Kletterei.

Hinunter zuerst mit Versicherungen und dann seeeeehr steil bis "im  Grund" ...

Dann kommt die "Belohnung" - lästiger, kaum an Höhe verlierender Steig - immer auch wieder etwas bergauf - immer wieder etwas verblockt bis zum Dorfersee. 

Kurz nach dem Dorfersee gehts durch riesige Felsblöcke und danach gehts endlich abwärts (da sind aber auch noch genug S3 eingebaut)

War selten so froh, endlich bei der Böheimebenalm auf den Weg zu gelangen.

Fazit: landschaftlich Top, fahrtechnisch mühsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swj (13. September 2011)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/977507]
	
[/URL]

...der Aufstieg


----------



## swj (13. September 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/977508



...am Törl


----------



## swj (13. September 2011)

...S4???





...der ist noch weit...





...und noch etwas Spass nach dem Dorfersee


----------



## McMounti (13. September 2011)

vielen Dank für die tolle Beschreibung!! Kalser Törl -> canceld!
Alternative dazu wäre dann der Felbertrauern (über St. Pöltner Hütte), aber ich glaub, da schauts ja auch nicht anders aus.

vielen Dank nochmal!!
mcmounti


----------



## swj (13. September 2011)

McMounti schrieb:


> Alternative dazu wäre dann der Felbertrauern (über St. Pöltner Hütte), aber ich glaub, da schauts ja auch nicht anders aus.



Bin ich noch nicht drüber (wird aber wohl einmal sein müssen )
Begeisterndes hab ich da aber auch noch nicht gehört...

Von wo kommt ihr und wohin wollt ihr? (eventuell Krimmler Tauern - Ochsenlenke - Klammljoch)


----------



## McMounti (13. September 2011)

Ich bin grad erst bei der groben Planung, aber eigentlich ist's egal wo wir starten - ich möcht über den Alpenhauptkamm und dann nach Osttirol - weiter über Gsieser Törl oder Staller Sattel und dann Richtung Fanes/Prags ... über Krimmler, Ochsenlenke und Klammljoch - das haben wir schon hinter uns (eine der schönsten Überquerungen überhaupt). weiter im Westen rüber - Pfitscher/Pfunderer, ... haben wir auch schon. Weiter im Osten Rauris, ... haben wir von S nach N gemacht. Bleibt eben nur dieser schmale Bereich zw. Großglockner und Großvenediger, ... wenn man ev. noch weiter im Osten ansetzt und aus dem Gasteinertal startet ... aber das muss ich mir erst ansehen!

vielen Dank vorerst - für Ideen bin ich wirklich immer recht dankbar!
mcmounti


----------



## ditt (14. September 2011)

swj schrieb:


> Sind am Freitag drüber...
> Dann kommt die "Belohnung" - lästiger, kaum an Höhe verlierender Steig - immer auch wieder etwas bergauf - immer wieder etwas verblockt bis zum Dorfersee.



Na so schlimm ist es auch nicht. Ich finde das Kalser Törl ist dort die beste Nord-Süd Verbindung. Wir sind beim ersten Mal über die Stiege rauf und nun beim zweiten mal haben wir beim Tauernmoossee den ersten Weg zur Rudulfshütte genommen. Es geht dort nur tragend abwärts durch felsiges Gelände bis zum Normalweg Richtung Rudolfshütte. Als tolle Ergänzung bietet sich dann noch die Erweiterung von Großdorf auf das Kalser-Matreier Törlhaus an. Dort hat man einen unvergleichlichen Rundumblick auf Großglockner und Großvenediger.

Und der Felbertauern ist über die St. Pöltner Hütte runter über den Wanderweg nach Hintersee (WW 917) eine schöne Süd-Nord Verbindung. Ich würde dort niemals andersrum fahren!


----------



## roliK (14. September 2011)

Felbertauern sind wir Ende August in Nord-Süd-Richtung drüber, fahrbar auf Forststraße bis ca. 2100 m, danach geht der Wanderweg bis zur St. Pöltner Hütte, dieser ist nur in sehr kurzen Abschnitten fahrbar. Allerdings ist das Gelände weit nicht so verblockt wie auf den Fotos oben, also ein relativ gut gepflegter Weg, auf dem sich angenehm schieben lässt.

Auf der Südseite des Felbertauerns wurde übrigens erst vor einigen Wochen eine neue Forststraße in den Berg gefräst, die direkt beim Südportal des Felbertauerntunnels endet.


----------



## swj (14. September 2011)

ditt schrieb:


> ersten Weg zur Rudulfshütte genommen. Es geht dort nur tragend abwärts durch felsiges Gelände bis zum Normalweg Richtung Rudolfshütte.



Wie gut ist dann der "Normalweg"? Wir haben ja den mittleren genommen und da war, bis auf ein paar Stellen" tragen angesagt. Das Foto ist von einer der zwei versicherten Stellen - die waren aber kein gröberes Problem (halt ausgesetzt)

...und schlimm... naja schlimm hab ich auch nicht empfunden - landschaftlich sowieso TOP - Der Steig bis zum Dorfersee ist halt sicher keine "Belohnung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ditt (15. September 2011)

Kannst dir auf Google earth auch recht gut anschauen. Es geht vom Tauernmoossee ca. 100 Hm durch felsiges etwas unwegsames und feuchtes Gelände über einige Felsstufen runter zum Normalweg. Insgesamt aber kein Problem. Am Normalweg kann man wieder etwas fahren und den Rest schieben bis zur Rudolfshütte.  Das zweite Bild zeigt den Blick zurück Richtung Tauernmoossee über die Felsstufe, im Vordergrund sieht man den Normalweg. Die Stiege (erstes Bild) ist recht eng und steil, damit wir uns nicht selbst aus der Wand drücken haben wir die Laufräder ausgebaut und am Rucksack montiert.


----------



## swj (15. September 2011)

ditt schrieb:


> Am Normalweg kann man wieder etwas fahren und den Rest schieben bis zur Rudolfshütte.



...danke... mir schwebt ja noch einmal eine Weiterfahrt Richtung Glorer Hütte und Leitertal nach Heiligenblut vor ... da werd ich dann den rechten probieren.

Seid ihr auch von Saalbach über die Murnauerscharte? Oder andere Variante?


----------



## ditt (15. September 2011)

swj schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch von Saalbach über die Murnauerscharte? Oder andere Variante?



Nein unser Start war in Uttendorf. Wir haben eine Runde gemacht.

1. Tag: Uttendorf - Kalser Tauern - Großdorf - Kalser Matreier Törl
2. Tag: KM-Törl - Matrei - Virgen Ströden - Umbaltörl - Heiliggeist im Ahrn - Krimmler Tauern - Krimmler Tauernhaus
3. Tag: KTH - Birnlücke - St. Jakob im Ahrn - Hörndljoch - Zillergrund - Hippach
4. Tag: Hippach - Ginzling - Pfitscher Joch - Kematen - Pfunderer Joch - Pfunders
5: Tag: Pfunders - Eisbruggjochhütte - Neveser See - Chemnitzer Hütte - Luttach - Prettau im Ahrn
6: Tag: Prettau - Ochsenlenke - Klammljoch - St. Jakob - Neue Reichenberger Hütte
7: Tag: NRH - Daberjoch - Dabertal - Umbalfälle - Virgen - Matrei - Matreier Tauernhaus - St. Pöltner Hütte - Mittersill - Uttendorf


----------



## McMounti (15. September 2011)

zum thema glorerhütte kann ich nur sagen: "Holy Trail". wir sind letztes Jahr vom Lucknerhaus rauf auf die Glorerhütte - einer von uns (wir waren zu 5.) ist da tatsächlich mit viiiieeeel Mühe raufGEFAHREN, ansonsten - schieben, aber echt wunderschön und ganz unproblematisch. Runter war das einfach wunderbar und feinste Sahne. Bitte nagel mich nicht ganz drauf fest aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war das schwierigste S2 (vielleicht die eine oder andere Stelle mal zum absteigen) - für mich (und ich bin sicherlich nur Durchschnitt) - waren fast 100 % fahrbar und wie ich meine, eine der schönsten und längsten Abfahrten überhaupt.

also, viel Spaß


----------



## swj (15. September 2011)

ditt schrieb:


> Nein unser Start war in Uttendorf. Wir haben eine Runde gemacht.
> 
> 1. Tag: Uttendorf - Kalser Tauern - Großdorf - Kalser Matreier Törl
> 2. Tag: KM-Törl - Matrei - Virgen Ströden - Umbaltörl - Heiliggeist im Ahrn - Krimmler Tauern - Krimmler Tauernhaus
> ...




Respekt!!!!


----------



## McMounti (15. September 2011)

ditt schrieb:


> Nein unser Start war in Uttendorf. Wir haben eine Runde gemacht.
> 
> 1. Tag: Uttendorf - Kalser Tauern - Großdorf - Kalser Matreier Törl
> 2. Tag: KM-Törl - Matrei - Virgen Ströden - Umbaltörl - Heiliggeist im Ahrn - Krimmler Tauern - Krimmler Tauernhaus
> ...



bin auch echt beeidruckt!!
da war aber schon auch das eine oder andere stück zu schieben/tragen - oder (Umbaltörl, Birnlücke, Eisbruggjoch, ...)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (8. März 2019)

ditt schrieb:


> Nein unser Start war in Uttendorf. Wir haben eine Runde gemacht.
> 
> 1. Tag: Uttendorf - Kalser Tauern - Großdorf - Kalser Matreier Törl
> 2. Tag: KM-Törl - Matrei - Virgen Ströden - Umbaltörl - Heiliggeist im Ahrn - Krimmler Tauern - Krimmler Tauernhaus
> ...



Bin grad bei der Tourenplanung (Tauern Gegend) und habe diesen Thread ausgegraben. Ich hab die Strecke oben interessehalber mal grob nachgezeichnet:
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/wanderung/ferienregion-nationalpark-hohe-tauern/tauernrunde-xl/119440266/?share=~zikwxbzh$4ossvhd4

das ist ja kein Pappenstil, da sind ja einige sehr schwere Passagen dabei


----------



## ditt (14. April 2019)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Bin grad bei der Tourenplanung (Tauern Gegend) und habe diesen Thread ausgegraben. Ich hab die Strecke oben interessehalber mal grob nachgezeichnet:
> https://www.outdooractive.com/de/wanderung/ferienregion-nationalpark-hohe-tauern/tauernrunde-xl/119440266/?share=~zikwxbzh$4ossvhd4
> 
> das ist ja kein Pappenstil, da sind ja einige sehr schwere Passagen dabei


Ich würde die Route auch nicht jedem empfehlen, da sind schon bei paar sehr zähe Stücke dabei.

Vom Kalser Matreier Törlhaus kann man auch Richtung Norden zur Sudetendeutsche Hütte über Hohes Tor und Dürrenfeld fahren, schieben und tragen, da ist auch eine seilversicherte Kletterpassage dabei. Die Abfahrt von der Sudetendeutschen Hütte ist aber allemal wesentlich lohnenswerter als direkt vom Törlhaus nach Matrei runter. Insgesamt aber lang und kraftraubend.

Der Abschnitt von der Clarahütte bis zum vorderen Umballtörl ist wirklich nur was für Trageliebhaber, der extrem lange uind steile Anstieg ist sehr sehr mühsam. Auch ist der Weg vom Umballtörl auf italienischer Seite zur Lenkjöchlhütte nur auf kurzen und wenigen Passagen fahrbar. Man findet sich in sehr steilem losen Gelände wieder fährt auch abwechselt S3 - S4 bis S5 auf losem Geröll, Eis, und Gletschermoränensand Richtung Lenkjöchlhütte, insgesamt ist die Abfahrt sehr zäh und anstrengend, zur Hütte muss man auch wieder etwas hoch durch die naß-eisigen Gletscherausläufer. Weiter runter ins Ahrntal ist der Weg ein S1 bis S2 Flowtrail, extrem spassig und richtig schnell zum heizen, Aufpassen bei den Wasserableiten, hohe Patschengefahr.

Vom Ahrntahl rauf auf den Krimmler Tauern ist quasi nach den Strapatzen des Tages eigentlich eh nur mehr schieben möglich. Man muss sich den ganzen Tag eigentlich höllisch beeilen um bei Restlicht noch das Krimmler Tauerhaus zu erreichen.

Vom Gletscherboden Richtung Birnlücke ist eigentlich nur Tragen möglich, teilweise ist der Weg extrem steil mit hohen anstrengenden Stufen. Die Abfahrt von der Birnlücke ist aber schön auf S3 Niveau im oberen Teil, unter dann flowiger S2 und später S1 Abschnitte, aber 100% fahrbar.

Da Hörndljoch von italienischer Seite runter in den Zillergrund würde ich wirklich niemanden empfehlen, hier geht es definitiv weglos und weitgehend unfahrbar Richtung Tal, erst ab einer Alm kommt man auf einer Fortschraße wieder zum Fahren. Resümee: never again. Es gibt aber keine Alternative, das Hundskehljoch würde ich auch nur Nord-Süd empfehlen, andersrum keinesfalls. Und Krimmler Tauern und Birnlücke hatten wir als fahrbare Übergänge bereits am Tag zuvor gemacht. Ansonsten kenne ich keine nahegelegene Alternive um ins Zillertal zu gelangen.

Der Weg zur Eisbruggjochhütte und runter zum Neveser See und wieder rauf zur Chemnitzer Hütte und wieder runter nach Luttach sind hingegen relativ gut machbar, klar sind hier auch Schiebe- und Tragepassagen dabei, aber runter zu 100% fahrbar.

Vom Defreggental Richtung Neue Reichenberger Hütte ist zu 98% fahrbar, erst kurz vor der Hütte muss man kurtz mal Tragen. Die weitere Route über Daberjoch und Dabertal würde ich auch nicht jedem empfehlen, der Trail ist zwar meist auf S2 Niveau mit ein paar S3 Einlagen, allerdings ist beinahe das gesamte Dabertal entlang ein kleiner Fahrfehler fast immer als tödlich zu bezeichnen, es ist über weite Bereiche extrem steil und ausgesetzt. Einmal mit dem Pedal hängenbleiben und man findet sich 300 Hm tiefer mausetot in der Schlucht. Außerdem ändert sich der Weg jährlich durch viele Lawinenabgänge in den steilen Hängen von Jahr zu Jahr. Jedoch landschaftlich ein Traum.

Wenn ich so zurück denke, dann hatten wir 2011 ordentlich Saft in den Beinen. Im fortgeschrittenen Alter wäre mir die Tour jetzt in 7 Tagen zu heftig.


----------

